# My New Baba



## Tanny (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm finally a boat owner!
She's a 1979 Baba, and she's in her slip in League City, Texas waiting for me to go down and move aboard in mid May this year!
Can't wait!
Cheers!
Tanny


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks Great, congratulations.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats Tanny. What are you naming her?


----------



## Tanny (Oct 25, 2009)

It would be very bad luck for me to divulge the name before the registration process is complete


----------



## orientalnc2010 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Tanny, I've always admired Babas, It appears that she had a good maintenence history. Best of luck with your plans.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Congratulations, she looks great!


----------



## ughmo2000 (Feb 12, 2003)

Congratulations Tanny, she's a beauty!


----------



## Tanny (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you all,
... but alas she needs new rigging - before I go too afar afield.
But I have found - what many of you have probably said is important before - a boat that I have confidence in, and one that inspires me with her grace, solid construction and overall beauty.
I look forward to making here even better than she is!
Cheers!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Tanny, congratulations on the new boat. She's a beauty. From your description she's a boat that "spoke to you" and I know that is important. Before buying Rhythm I looked at dozens of boats in four states and 100's on the internet. Of all the boats I visited, it was the one that 'moved me' that I purchased. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but I think we can agree you've chosen well. Best of luck...MGM


----------



## decktile (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats Tanny. What are you naming her?


----------



## Tanny (Oct 25, 2009)

decktile,
As I mentioned to sailingdog, the registration process is not complete yet. I don't feel good about disclosing the name I want for the boat until that process is completed. I've chosen 3 names - I don't know which one I'll get.


----------

